# Under Porch Cold Room



## bioload (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi All,

There is some framing and plywood located in my cold room under the front porch. Can I remove the framing I'm assuming was used to form the concrete?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Probably. How old is the home?


----------



## bioload (Aug 13, 2011)

The house is 5 years old....was ther since day 1


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bioload said:


> The house is 5 years old....was ther since day 1


Then why the hell wasn't it removed? Was everyone waiting for the magic fairies riding unicorns jumping over rainbows, with Pots of Gold at the end of them.


----------



## bioload (Aug 13, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Then why the hell wasn't it removed? Was everyone waiting for the magic fairies riding unicorns jumping over rainbows, with Pots of Gold at the end of them.


lol.......That must have been some rainbow .....they also forgot to place a vent cap on the hole they cut in the roof for my bathroom fan. :furious:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How many others in this development if the home is in a suburb, did this contractor and their sub's just go "Oops", and figured that no one will notice. That is why I like my older home. It was done with craftsmanship, and will be around for probably another hundred years, unlike the stuff they build today.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If I'm seeing this correctly--NO--that wood gunned to the concrete looks like a ledger of some kind to hold up the 2x4 joists---


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking ledger like to me as well...


----------



## bioload (Aug 13, 2011)

Above the 2x4's and plywood is the concrete slab for the front porch. I've left a message with the builder and witing for them to get back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well----best info will come from the one that designed and built it---


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

bioload said:


> Above the 2x4's and plywood is the concrete slab for the front porch. I've left a message with the builder and witing for them to get back.


Unless he poured in a fabric of rebar and wire mesh along with a slab thick enough to make that span, that wood is acting as a supporting deck. It is funtioning the same as, and probably should have been, a fluted metal deck, but I'm assuming alot of that wood was left overs already on site.

Here's a visual example of a typical concrete deck system. I'm assuming the wood structure you have is acting in place of the fluted metal decking: http://swirnowstructures.com/images/md2000beams.JPG


----------



## bioload (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks all for your help.......Build informed that I can remove them, they were used as a form and usually come out once the concrete has cured.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at it this way, you got some wood to burn.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

we'd love to see your construction of the cold room. keep the pics coming and good luck with your project!

Knucklez


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Tornado country Heh ?

I've dodged 3 in the last 4 years here ..closest was a mile and the others were within 5 miles.

I say leave it in place for exta support.

I saw on TV last spring I believe where a EF5 had lifted the slab and it slid into the "cold room".

The downside of leaving it in is a potential food source for mold.

If your porch is covered and on the lee side of most prevaling weather 

theres much less chance of water getting though.


----------

